# Which of the following is TRUE #5!



## Eonwe (Apr 28, 2002)

Which one of the following statements is TRUE?


----------



## Elias (Apr 28, 2002)

"Bilbo gets tied up by a spider" is true there's no doubt about it. The butterflies Bilbo saw were black. As far as I can remember the dragon's fire burns Bilbo's legs a little. Bilbo didn't save Thorin.


> At last Gandalf pushed away his plate and jug - he had eaten two whole loaves (with masses of butter and honey and clotted cream) and drunk at least a quart of mead and he took out his pipe.


Weeell!!! I think that the Gandalf thing is partly true. 

I like these theads


----------



## Eonwe (Apr 28, 2002)

man you are good Elias! 

I will post the answers in a few days so others can play.


----------



## DGoeij (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm the most sure about Bilbo saving the dwarves, but I still haven't start re-reading the hobbit. I like going from memory, but it's making me loose too.


----------



## Elias (May 2, 2002)

Bilbo did save dwarfes from spiders but he didn't save all of them because Thorin was captured by the elves earlier.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (May 2, 2002)

You're such a trickster, Eonwe. I'm wise to your ways though.


----------



## Eonwe (May 2, 2002)

The answer is #2. 

OK here are the explanations! 

1) The spiders were trying to catch the butterflies. False 
2) Bilbo does get tied up by a spider, and fortunately wakes up, trips and beats it off with his hands until he finds Sting. Yuck! TRUE 
3) Smaug can't fit his head into the tunnel that leads to the door the dwarves came in. So he sends fire from just his nostrils after Bilbo, which singes his hair. FALSE 
4) Gandalf actually eats two loaves and some honey and mead. I'll give partial credit on this one. He certainly does eat one loaf and some honey. FALSE but partially TRUE, I'll accept it! 
5) Bilbo saves everyone except Thorin, who was captured earlier by the Elves. FALSE 

Thanks for playing!


----------



## DGoeij (May 3, 2002)

I have forgotten how I'm doing. Number five and six have given me one wrong and one right. This one goes down as WRONG.
Boohooo!


----------



## Úlairi (May 4, 2002)

The answer was fairly obvious!


----------



## Eonwe (May 4, 2002)

why didn't you answer before I gave the answers then?


----------



## Úlairi (May 5, 2002)

Eonwe, your lack of intelligence surprises me!  I think using deductive logic it is easy to tell that I didn't see the thread until the answer had been posted.


----------

